# Idiotensicher



## haudraufundschluss (17 August 2004)




----------



## Stalker2002 (17 August 2004)

:vlol: 

Verdammt, ich brauche eine kaffeedichte Tastatur.
Das artet regelmäßig in Arbeit aus...

MfG
L.


----------



## virenscanner (17 August 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## A John (17 August 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

>


Gefahrlose Durchfahrt....
Ich wette, das Schild hängt an der Zufahrt zum Dienstparkplatz eines Justizgebäudes oder einer Verwaltungsbehörde. 
An Beiden hat es durchaus seine Berechtigung!

Gruss A. John


----------



## Heiko (17 August 2004)

Richtig nachdenklich macht mich nur, dass solche Schilder normalerweise nur aufgestellt werden, wenn ihre Notwendigkeit erwiesen ist...


----------



## dotshead (17 August 2004)

Nicht gleich wieder hauen, aber mein erster Gedanke: *SCNR*


----------



## Rex Cramer (17 August 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig nachdenklich macht mich nur, dass solche Schilder normalerweise nur aufgestellt werden, wenn ihre Notwendigkeit erwiesen ist...



Wenn man mal einen Motorradfahrer gesehen hat, der sich an einer halb geöffneten Schranke den Kopf eingesemmelt hat, weiß man, was alles nicht senkrecht ist.

@Dotshead:
Ja, da fallen mir auch so einige Herren ein, denen man alles ganz genau erklären muss, damit bloß nicht der kleinste Auslegungsspielraum bestehen bleibt...


----------



## Devilfrank (17 August 2004)

> Verdammt, ich brauche eine kaffeedichte Tastatur.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 August 2004)

:rotfl:     :rotfl:


----------



## KatzenHai (18 August 2004)

Da werden wieder Darwin Awards vergeben werden können ...

http://www.darwinawards.com/index.html

Besonders nett (Fundstück):
http://www.darwinawards.com/stupid/stupid2003-03.html

Bayern!! :rotfl:


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht gleich wieder hauen, aber mein erster Gedanke: *SCNR*



Meiner auch. DAU im Netz der Bits und Straßen.

jK


----------

